# UFO/cryptid/other real life experiences



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I know we have a separate Ghost, Spirit & Haunting discussion thread, but I was curious about other paranormal or strange stories we may have to share.

Have you ever had any paranormal or supernatural-related real life experiences, whether it be UFO, cryptid, psychic or other strange encounter? 

Post and share those stories here.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

well, my house is haunted. I've seen at least 3 different ghosts, and maybe more but those ones I didn't get a good look at so I can't be sure they weren't human. 1:One was a young blond haired man outside looking in the kitchen window, which is impossible for a human to do because the window is ten feet off the ground. If that wasn't the case I would have assumed he was just a weird human, He wasn't see through or anything, as real as you and me. 2: another time i home i was home alone and watched an old women walk past the family room window, which is also impossible for a human to do because there is a large, metal, air conditioner right against the wall beneath that window. 3: another one, which happened just last april, I was in the kictchen making a midnight snack and as I was spreading the peanut butter on my bread i saw movement in the doorway and just as i turned my head and was about to say "Oh mom, you scared me!" I instantly saw it wasnt my mom. But an old women, in a long nightgown. As soon as i turned my head she began to walk away into the family room and then she disappered.

Also once I was at a friends house and I recorded two voices that I hadn't heard when I made the recording. It was 6am and the whole house was silent and i was the only one awake, I was trying to record my friend snore and along with that I got two faint voices, male, who were standing very close to me...but I didn't see them, or hear them at the time of the recording, You can hear it on the recording though, I have it on cd, if anyone is brave enough to listen.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

How come my 2 dogs are barking at something I can't see and one or both act like they have "something" I can't see, that they are "playing with? I have heard that some animals are sensative to, I hate to say "paranormal" presences but I am out of excuses or maybe something I can hold on to keep start giving "it" a name and setting out a bowl of dog foof for "it". Suggestions welcomes. First post, so please bear with me. Thanks.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm pasting this from another thread. I think it pertains more to this thread than where I originally posted it (I hope that's ok):

I do believe in ghosts, or something of that nature. Maybe protecitve spirits or angels... something. I'm not the sort who readily believes in this sort of thing, but I believe my 16yr old daughter is some sort of medium. As a baby/small child, she would routinely talk to and laugh at "someone" in the corner of the kitchen. She called it "Bin". When she was four, I used to teach at an after-school program (I was allowed to bring her to work with me). Part of my job was to get the carts and tables out of a large storage room at the start of my shift. She always said there was a little boy in the room that no one else could see. I found out a little boy died in the school years before when a tv fell on him. She also used to see a ghost in the bathroom of her upper elementary school. She said she spoke with a voice at her Grandparent's house named Sharon. When I mentioned it to my mom, she told me the woman they bought the house from over thirty years ago was named Sharon. These "spirits" always seem to be friendly. We've had two unexplainable experiences where she was saved from danger by something unseen. When she was about three, I dropped her while pulling her out of a hottub (over concrete), she became weightless as she reached the end of my fingertips until I was able to get a grip of her. She pulled an entire cabinet full of dishes down on herself when she was seven, disapearing under it. However, she was somehow standing five feet away from it uscathed the moment it hit the ground. My husband, a die hard skeptic saw it, and has no explination how she got there. To this day, she sees and hears things. I don't know if they're ghosts, angels, gaurdians, or some other sort of spirit/energy, but there is something there. She just accepts it.


----------

